# Kyosho Le Mans 05 electric model vehicle motor - new.



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $0.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Jul-16-2009 17:00:00 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

